# These forums can be dangerous- Increase delusions.



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

If you can't smell your leaky gas these forums will likely increase your delusions. You will read about other peoples situations which may be completely irrelevant to others and take them on as your own.

I feel the best idea is to contact a councillor to work with on your problems, they can lessen your anxiety and paranoid while also giving you feedback on whether your leaky gas is present and if what you're doing is decreasing the issue.

I only recently told my girlfriend of 2 years that I have this problem, in which over the time Ive been with her Ive been sure there were times she noticed such as when she was covering her nose, or another event where she playfully sprayed some deodorant at me. When I queried she promised me I always smelt great and that those events had nothing to do with an odour. She was actually shocked I thought that way about myself.

Trust me, Im aware I do have a physical problem but I am amplifying it much more than I should, and rereading posts of this website feeds the paranoia in my head. So please contact a therapist rather than self assessing yourself.


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

I agree , I feel like I`ve wasted a lot of time trying to self diagnose myself.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

It's self-delusional to pretend that our symptoms aren't as bad as they are. People are generally tactful and find it hard to say something but this doesn't mean it's all in your mind. It doesn't have to be like this. I went from a state of complete Leaky Gas all day and night to my current situation where there is very little gas and complete evacuation. We don't need a therapist. We need to stop eating inflammatory foods that feed bacteria and constipate. Try eating just seafood, meat and well-cooked vegetables for one day. See if evacuation and gas issues are much better the next day. It's that simple.


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

tummyrumbles said:


> It's self-delusional to pretend that our symptoms aren't as bad as they are. People are generally tactful and find it hard to say something but this doesn't mean it's all in your mind. It doesn't have to be like this. I went from a state of complete Leaky Gas all day and night to my current situation where there is very little gas and complete evacuation. We don't need a therapist. We need to stop eating inflammatory foods that feed bacteria and constipate. Try eating just seafood, meat and well-cooked vegetables for one day. See if evacuation and gas issues are much better the next day. It's that simple.


You need to understand like my post quotes is that other peoples situations are completely different, regardless of similar symptoms. You may have a very real problem, but many people will come onto these forums with a minor flatulence incontience, then leave believing they have tmau then start thinking they are smelling constantly and only pushing them down a psychological decline regardless of their physical symptoms deviating from their beliefs.


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

Not disagreeing with any of you, HOWEVER, if medical professionals do nothing to confirm that there is a physical problem, it is dangerous. They don't seem to accept that this physical problem causes psychological problems, and not the other way around.

I saw a colorectal consultant a few months ago,and rather than arranging the dynamic MRI (as discussed and agreed), she sent me to a psychiatrist. My doctor letter made no mention of a problem, and she said my complaint (leaky gas and constipation) was not actually happening.

I now have to bring my colleague to my next appointment so he can confirm he can smell what I am smelling. She spent 20 minutes with me. He spents 8 hours a day with me.

I shouldn't have prove my symptoms to a professional. It's dangerous to label a physical problem as a psychological one and even more dangerous to load people up with antidepressants/antipsycotics for a genuine medical problem.

It undermines our intelligence and it sours the relationship between people with the problem and the people that are "supposed" to help them.

No doubt there are people who read this forum that have very minor issues and hyppcondira, however I believe the vast majority have very real digestive issues and need support. Not being labelled as having ORC etc.


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

*olfactory reference syndrome. Phone on autocorrect.


----------



## charade (Dec 20, 2015)

gassy gas said:


> Not disagreeing with any of you, HOWEVER, if medical professionals do nothing to confirm that there is a physical problem, it is dangerous. They don't seem to accept that this physical problem causes psychological problems, and not the other way around.
> 
> I saw a colorectal consultant a few months ago,and rather than arranging the dynamic MRI (as discussed and agreed), she sent me to a psychiatrist. My doctor letter made no mention of a problem, and she said my complaint (leaky gas and constipation) was not actually happening.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you . I had the same story. I have consulted a psychiatrist who told me I had Olfactif Reference Syndrom and also social phobia, anxiety (of course with this issues







!).

For a long time, I thought I was sick psychologycally. I was given Anti depressant, xanax for 2 years. I made a depression Because of it. It's very dangerous to say to someone that his problem is in his head while No. Why ?

Because in strength to tell someone that he is sick psychologically he ends up believing and becoming.

The problem is real for me I have no doubt since even my mother have confirmed to me now after lying to me by years (to protect me , thinking it was going to make the problem worse I suppose ).

By cons when we know we have this problem effectively, even days when we go well, we tend to observe the words and gestures of the people it's normal.

As it can sometimes be difficult and demotivating to read some testimonials that's why we must take a step back and take a break when you feel like is not well.


----------



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

I really understand what everybody is saying. That's why you should never mention the smell or the other people reactions and stuff like that when you see a new doctor. If you want to have some real testing done on you. You should only talk about gas incontinence and incomplete evacuation.

After the testing and once you established a more trusted relation with your doctor maybe and only maybe if he has an open mind you can give him these details.

Believe me, been there done that


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

I agree InvestigatorLG, but it's hard when it is the very smell which is the main complaint! And I find that as doctors have such limited time with you (on the NHS at least), it's very difficult to build a rapport, especially if you see multiple consultants.

I had to shut the psychiatrist down with my psychology knowledge, to a point that he asked if I was from a psychology background (I'm not- just informed). It's completely ridiculous. I'm mortified that a colleague has to explain to a doctor that what I am saying is true. These consultants are supposedly the best in the world!

I know I don't walk around smelling like sh1t every moment of the day, but this happens every 10 minutes or so, so undoubtedly, it is something that is a constant worry (thus exacesbating the problem).

More than anything, I miss the old me. This problem happened overnight and I'm almost mourning the loss of this carefree individual I once was. One thing is for sure, once we all find solutions to our problems, we will have a very enlightened outlook on life. That's the thought that keeps me ( and you guys too hopefully) going.


----------



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

Gassy gas I relate 100% with you. The doctors just don't know of that condition yet. For them it still doesn't exit. One day this will be curable and have a name but for now we have to work hard to find what is causing this. I have seen also the ones of the bests colo rectal surgeons and gastroenterologist. It's official they don't know!

The only way to advance and find what is causing this is to do all the testing possible.

That's the test I have done so far (the year I have done it) and the results

*Colonoscopy (2011)* = All normal

*Defecography Xray (Barium paste injected in the rectum) (2012)* = Very mild recto-rectal intussuception

*Pelvic floor Dynamic MRI (2014)*= Mild rectal prolapse grade 1, Anismus (pelvic floor dysnergia)

*Anorectal manometry (2016)* = All normal, strong sphicter, animus (pelvic floor dysnergia)

*2e Defecography Xray (Barium paste injected in the rectum) + barium drink for small intestine and intravenous coloration of the bladder (2016)=* Waiting for result probably next month

*Sacral nerve stimulation test (2016)*= Not done yet coming soon next month

*Biofeedback therapy (2016)*= coming next month


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks like I am heading down the same route as you... Colonoscopy done (gone), sphincter test completely fine. I'll be asking for the tests you have had when I next see them (and once I have proved to them I am not a crazy). Thanks for the info.


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

Also, please keep us informed of any outcomes... Via this forum or pm if you prefer. It would be really interesting to know what they say. Thanks


----------



## charade (Dec 20, 2015)

I have questions :

Have you ever heard of perineal myofascial syndrome ?

It's a disorder of muscles who surround the perineum or something like that. It's not very known.

A doctor (angiologists) said me it can be cause defecation disease, dysurie etc.. and/or pain or disconfort with sitting station or sport (like squats for exemple)

I had problems of vaginismus ans dyspareusnia when I was younger.
Another observation I made : before I always sat cross-legged which was exercising a tension in the pelvic muscles. This + nervousness : I wonder if it didn't come from there... I don't know... It's weird because I don't have perineum disorder (anismus) based exams.

For me :

*Colonoscopy *= Normal
*Anorectal manometry : *Normal except voluntary contraction (not strong enough)
*Pelvic floor Dynamic MRI : *Normal except Blader prolapsus Grade 2

I have a pregnant belly 6 months when I go to the toilet (yes because it swells after pushing ( so it's that there is something anormal).
The doctors says I have atypical symptoms for IBS because I don't have real transit disorders (diarrhea or veritable constipation) but many many gas, pain and terminal constipation with (oily stools sometimes but not everytime).

I don't know if it's the same for you .


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Charade, never heard of this but similarly, I had alot of pelvic pain (non cycle) prior to this stupid problem starting- gyno said cysts or endometriosis but my symptoms were not consistent with these problems. I may mention it to the doctor next time.

Can I ask... What did they do about your bladder prolapse and do they think it is aggravating/causing your bowel problems?


----------



## charade (Dec 20, 2015)

Doctors (2 gastro and 1 generalist) clearly don't care about it (I remain polite) lol 
They don't think it's a cause but maybe a consequence of bowel problems.

They don't practiced surgery as long as there is no urinary incontinence. 
But I 'll see a urologist soon : I will ask him what he thinks . He can tell me more.


----------



## charade (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello there.

Just to give news of my rdv with the urologist.

No operattion for now but reeducation biofeedback anal and urologic

+

Bladder nerves electrostimulation (with electrodes to ankle and thigh)

This is not the cystocele that causes bad evacuation but otherwise.

For him as long as there will be no solution digestive side I would be forced to have these problems.

Voilà'


----------



## gassy gas (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Charade,

Did they not offer you a vaginal pessary?? Stupid docs...Maybe you could buy one online?


----------

